# Stanton - adopted 10/10/05 - bridge 2/23/08



## Mustangs49 (Nov 16, 2005)

Dear Stanton,

It's 3 weeks today since you went to the bridge & I still miss you. 
I used to wonder how anyone could have been so stupid to throw you away. They said you were somewhere between 8 & 10. Now all all I can do is think "Thank-you" because that brought you to me. It was only 2 years, 4months, 12 days, 13 hours. I just so wish it was so many more years yet.
Yesterday Good Shepherd Rescue sent me some old pics of you, the one that stole my heart & my first thought was I want you back. 
How illogical is that? Do you know how I miss you so?

The adequan shots weren't doing good & neither was tramadol. Early December he was falling & couldn't hold himself up in back. Doc Pridgen thought it might be DM along with arthritis. She thought any more surgery would be too hard on him & concerned with quality of life. She gave me prednisone to give 2x day for 3 days & then 1x day for a week. He was doing so good I had hopes he just needed the spring for warmer weather. Anyhow I was able to drop to every other day after just 3 days. He couldn't go longer than alternate days though without losing his hind legs again. Then I cut it to half tab every other day & he still did good. We did his senior blood work later that month & it was still looking good. So I asked if he could stay on the pred longer if I could keep it at the half tab alternate days & she said yes. We wanted to keep him comfortable. 

January I found out we could do a blood test & overnight it to the University of Florida, for DM. I switched him to revolution because that's supposed to be easier on DM dogs. End of January it came back negative & I was so hopeful spring would be good for him. We even did another tick test to see if that was causing him problems. I did get 2 off him but it was negative. 

Anyway, 3:30 Saturday morning he woke me up whimpering. He always slept next to my bed. He wasn't standing so I just reached over to rub his ears for a while& he settled back down. I got up an hour later to start coffee but he didn't follow me as usual & he wimpered again. I got a sling under him & got him up. He wanted to go out potty but he struggled so & just collapsed again when we got in.

I hand fed him some breakfast cause I knew he'd be hungry & gave him another pred pill hoping for another miracle. At 8, my friends came with their truck so we could take him to the vet. We got him off the gurney & she tried standing him but he couldn't get his rear legs to work even placing them for him. Laid him down & no reflexes. She then told me she could keep him, give him some shots but no guarantee it would help him. 

I made the decision to let him go. I just couldn't leave him there feeling helpless when he still hated going to the back for work. Didn't want him losing his dignity & being afraid. I was afraid, even if she could get him up this time, of him going down again when I was at work & wouldn't be home with him.

I sat on the floor with him & doc gave him a tranq cause I didn't want him afraid anymore. I rubbed his head, gave him some cookies & told him I loved him & he was the best boy in the whole world. Told him he'd be able to run lots, have lots of babies to look after, and endless supplies of cookies & anything else he wanted. He wouldn't even have to be brushed because he'd always be beautiful. I told him I'd see him after a while & he'd have friends to meet & wait with. After he was asleep she gave him that last shot while I sat with him. 

I love him. I miss him so bad I cry every other day now. This house is so lonely without him. 2 of the kitties especially miss him & seem to be looking for him. 

Remember to wait for me Stanny.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. He will never forget you and will DEFINITELY be waiting at the bridge.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss, treasure the wonderful memories and keep them in your heart. RIP Stanton.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss. I know how painful it is to let them go.







What a wonderful thing you did when you adopted him. 

RIP Sweet Stanton.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read about your loss. Stanton was a lucky boy to have been adopted by such a loving person.
Rest in Peace Stanton!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You have my heartfelt condolences. Stanton knew how much you loved him; I hope you will take comfort in the wonderful memories of the time you shared.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Having been through it far too many times I can only tell you that the pain does go away eventually. You will never stop missing him and the pain will give way to great memories! You will remember how wonderful those 2 years, 4months, 12 days, 13 hours were for you and Stanton.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

What a lovely tribute to your dear boy. Sorry for your loss


----------



## Hammer (Mar 4, 2007)

I know how you feel. We had our sunnie put down today. We got her last May from people that didn't want her anymore. They were parting, and no one wanted poor sunnie after having her for 10 years. I took her in for our dog who was abused for company. Sunnie did wonders for starr. No one ever told me about DM in dogs. That is what sunnie had, not even 1 year she could'nt walk anymore. All I know is that I loved sunnie for the 10 months I had her, and she was the most beautiful white shepherd and loved everybody. We'll see her again one day.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

A wonderful write up for a wonderful dog. He was blessed to have you rescue him and I am sure that you will see him again someday. Prayers for you both!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Thankyou for the time you gave him and for looking after him so well. I feel for you on the loss of Stanton.









RIP Stanton


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

My deepest sympathy goes out to you on the loss of Stanton - he will live forever in your heart


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Chris - (((hugs))) so sorry you lost your Stanny. RIP


----------



## Mustangs49 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thank you so much all for the thoughts. I know it would be understood here. 
I had already put that poor fellow thru 2 surgerys for lumps turning bad. 
I'll have to upload some pics of him with his kitties that he loved.
Hammer, I'm sorry you lost Sunnie.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

